# Guns are on at K!



## WoodCore (Oct 23, 2013)

http://www.killington.com/summer/gallery/webcams/northridge.html


----------



## bzrperfspec77 (Oct 23, 2013)

Ha! I was just going to post the same thing! Beautiful sight... Too bad I am layed up with a broken elbow!


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 23, 2013)

Yes now my favorite pictures of the day.


----------



## Vortex (Oct 23, 2013)

There is white on two trails at the River too today.  Good start for both places.  We all win.


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 23, 2013)

They even flipped the Mountain Cam away from the golf course! 

http://www.killington.com/summer/gallery/webcams/mountainview.html


----------



## cbackman (Oct 23, 2013)

looking at the noaa forecast, looks like they could open north ridge this weekend, looks like snow on saturday too
http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?lat=43.609358097064565&lon=-72.81867027282715#.Ume55vmsiSo


----------



## Puck it (Oct 23, 2013)

I just saw this too.


----------



## JimG. (Oct 23, 2013)

Stoked!


----------



## Tin (Oct 23, 2013)

The triple is moving!!! They just had it on!!!


----------



## Puck it (Oct 23, 2013)

Tin said:


> The triple is moving!!! They just had it on!!!



If you are looking the the NR cam then that is the Canyon Quad not the NR triple.


----------



## Tin (Oct 23, 2013)

Yup, got me. They had it on for a few seconds.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 23, 2013)




----------



## Newpylong (Oct 23, 2013)

most excellent. Good to see the Beast back.


----------



## Nick (Oct 23, 2013)




----------



## bvibert (Oct 23, 2013)

Tin said:


> Yup, got me. They had it on for a few seconds.



It was on for a while earlier.  Pretty cool to see the chair spinning!


----------



## Puck it (Oct 23, 2013)

Nick said:


> View attachment 9353



Clouds are gone now. No guns going on GN.  Looks like it will be a walk down the Stairway to Heaven, too.  Look like it is on Rime getting love from the NR, but the peak view is deceiving.


----------



## powhunter (Oct 23, 2013)

KMart delivers again and again!!!!


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Oct 23, 2013)

Let's say they actually open this weekend. Who on this site will be there?


----------



## Puck it (Oct 23, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> Let's say they actually open this weekend. Who on this site will be there?



Seeing it is only Rime and what they did last year.  My bet is that only Season Pass and Express Cards will be allowed.  if the case then I am in.

But if it is a general then I will wait for next week, unless they open Fri.  then I am there.


So for me, it depends.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Oct 23, 2013)

I now get a video ad for K that comes up before each cam shows.Pretty f-in funny.Anybody else see these?


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks for the pics!  Nice to see.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 23, 2013)

SIKSKIER said:


> I now get a video ad for K that comes up before each cam shows.Pretty f-in funny.Anybody else see these?



Yes,  they started about a week or ago.  I do not get them on my Ipad though.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 23, 2013)

I'll wait until I don't have to walk. Damn I can not get the cam to work on my PC.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 23, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> No pictures?




Check above :dunce:


----------



## Puck it (Oct 23, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> I'll wait until I don't have to walk. Damn I can not get the cam to work on my PC.




Why walk?  When you skin back up to download.  It is like a preseason work out.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Oct 23, 2013)

Bob R said:


> There is white on two trails at the River too today.  Good start for both places.  We all win.



Where did you see that Bob?I couldn't find anything on the website or Facebook.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 23, 2013)

Sunday River:


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 23, 2013)

More from Sunday River:


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Oct 23, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Seeing it is only Rime and what they did last year.  My bet is that only Season Pass and Express Cards will be allowed.  if the case then I am in.
> 
> But if it is a general then I will wait for next week, unless they open Fri.  then I am there.
> 
> ...



I got an early day in at K last season but they had top to bottom skiing and were open to the public. I think I'll wait for the same this year.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Oct 23, 2013)

Hooray!!!


----------



## Vortex (Oct 23, 2013)

SIKSKIER said:


> Where did you see that Bob?I couldn't find anything on the website or Facebook.



Yea what Tb said.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Oct 23, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> More from Sunday River:



That's nice, our day is just getting better!


----------



## stealth2600 (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks for the pics! This is so exciting, I can't wait to get up there!


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 23, 2013)

I might go this Sunday depends on how much is open,  I am thinking if waiting to end of October because a lot more can be opened up by then , way to go K.


----------



## Tin (Oct 23, 2013)

From the mountain cam they have now started firing on Great Northern(?).


----------



## dlague (Oct 23, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> I'll wait until I don't have to walk. Damn I can not get the cam to work on my PC.



Same here - primarily since we will be in CT for our son who is trying out for a Lacrosse team.  I have walked those steps and cat walks and it is easier to wait a week and have top to bottom!  Last year we waited too!  However if it were to dump like it did two years ago around Halloween then I would consider it and poach the trails to the bottom!


----------



## yeggous (Oct 23, 2013)

Given that they are both open, I'd rather ski Sunday River. That hike up the Killington stairs at the end of the day really sucks when you're wearing ski boots.

The other consideration is where I can ski without having the guns blowing on me all day. You get really, really wet skiing under the guns. At least at Sunday River you can step into the lodge to dry off and use the restrooms.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Oct 23, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> More from Sunday River:


OK,same question.Where did you get these from?


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 23, 2013)

Bob R posted both.  The live cam is from a development up there:  http://www.skiesta.us/mountains/SkiEsta/WebCam.shtml

The other pic I saw on FB cross posted from Bob R.  These folks posted it:  https://www.facebook.com/#!/maineadaptive


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 23, 2013)

So there opening for pass holders this Friday and everyone else on Saturday?


----------



## bvibert (Oct 23, 2013)

Scotty said:


> So there opening for pass holders this Friday and everyone else on Saturday?



Where do you see that?


----------



## WWF-VT (Oct 23, 2013)

More information:

http://vermontbiz.com/news/october/ski-vermont-releases-opening-dates-and-pre-season-preparations

_Cold temps returned Tuesday  night to Killington and they should see a good snowmaking window from  Wednesday, October 23 for several days. At this point in time,  Killington plans to be open for skiing and riding on Friday, October 25, 2013 if conditions permit. Friday will be for Season Pass holders only and lifts will run from 9:00 a.m.-3:30 p.m. They will then open to the public on Saturday, October 26, 2013 if conditions permit.__On Wednesday, October 23 Killington will communicate all the details  for guests regarding terrain available, ticket pricing, services  available, etc. Stay tuned to www.killington.com/conditions for all the latest information and operations outlook._


----------



## yeggous (Oct 23, 2013)

For those who have gone to Killington on opening weekend: what kind of lift lines should I expect on Sunday? I assume "bad" but am wondering just how bad. It could influence my decision of whether or not to drive up for the day.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 23, 2013)

yeggous said:


> For those who have gone to Killington on opening weekend: what kind of lift lines should I expect on Sunday? I assume "bad" but am wondering just how bad. It could influence my decision of whether or not to drive up for the day.



15-20 minutes probably. Time of day is important though but that will be peak.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 23, 2013)

I will be there on Friday anyone else.  Vaca time is maxed.


----------



## Nick (Oct 23, 2013)

yeggous said:


> For those who have gone to Killington on opening weekend: what kind of lift lines should I expect on Sunday? I assume "bad" but am wondering just how bad. It could influence my decision of whether or not to drive up for the day.




Are you a passholder? Dont bother if you are not!


----------



## AdironRider (Oct 23, 2013)

I hesitate to say don't bother, but don't expect awesomeness either. I find it odd a bunch of die hard skiers here always complain about walking up stairs.


----------



## slatham (Oct 23, 2013)

They've become a bit more definitive on their web site:

October 23, 20134:41 p.m. 10/23/13-- We told you it was game time, and we're not just playing. Killington Resort will open for Season Pass and Express Card holders for an exclusive day of early season skiing and riding on Friday, October 25, 2013. Way to be, passholders. Come get some turns with us!

Never fear, skiers and riders - we're so excited that we just can't hide it, and the plan is to open up for the public on Saturday, October 26, 2013.

The snowmakers are still on the job, still blowing snow and blowing our minds. Check back for updates as they continue to work their magic.

In the meantime, ladies and gentlemen, the Beast is back. Get all the details here.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 23, 2013)

AdironRider said:


> I hesitate to say don't bother, but don't expect awesomeness either. I find it odd a bunch of die hard skiers here always complain about walking up stairs.



It is more the combo of limited trails/too many people and then the stairs. travel time is a factor as well.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 23, 2013)

Friday won't be to be bad.  Weekend yes.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 23, 2013)

Fri would be the only day I would go but can't get away then...Soon though!


----------



## skifree (Oct 23, 2013)

Wahoooooooo!


----------



## John W (Oct 23, 2013)

It is snowing at the base of stowe right now!!!!!


----------



## skifree (Oct 23, 2013)

Not sure about anyone else but the air sure tastes better tonight


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 23, 2013)

yeggous said:


> For those who have gone to Killington on opening weekend: what kind of lift lines should I expect on Sunday? I assume "bad" but am wondering just how bad. It could influence my decision of whether or not to drive up for the day.



How many runs could you possibly want to take on one trail. As long as they're serving up burgers & beers on the lift line things will be fine.


----------



## manhattanskier (Oct 23, 2013)

Did it last year, lots of natural bumps, taking different lines each time makes for a fun 4 hours. It is also the most awesome die hards all over the place so the positive vibes are off the charts. It keeps the cry babies home ;-)

Sent from my XT907 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Tin (Oct 24, 2013)

The chair is on...


----------



## SIKSKIER (Oct 24, 2013)

That's the Canyon Quad for the snowmakers.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 24, 2013)

Tin said:


> The chair is on...




Didn't we go over this yesterday!


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 24, 2013)

Its actually on to keep the chairs and cables free of ice. Why would the snowmakers walk all the way down to the canyon quad, unless they were making snow down to it?


----------



## Puck it (Oct 24, 2013)

Guns are going on Rime via NR cam.  Could be skiing down to the NR instead of stiars.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Oct 24, 2013)

andrec10 said:


> Its actually on to keep the chairs and cables free of ice. Why would the snowmakers walk all the way down to the canyon quad, unless they were making snow down to it?



Good point.Agreed


----------



## SIKSKIER (Oct 24, 2013)

Looks like mid winter.


----------



## The Sneak (Oct 24, 2013)

'how many runs can you take on one trail?'

In my case, MANY. Typically this is how my seasons begins....on a WROD @ Wachusett every year. 15 or 20 runs, just to get the feeling of skiing again. I hope to get up to K first wknd of Nov. T2B would be amazing, but I am totally cool with 2 different 600 vert crowded, bumped up, rutted, shaved ice-and-straw-snow-quality trails.


----------



## Tin (Oct 24, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Didn't we go over this yesterday!




I need some excitement in my work day!


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 24, 2013)

Snowing at K right now (natural). Peak cam shows a little accumulation & I believe (not sure) that the snow you see on the Canyon quad is natural too.

edit: Horizon cam shows a dusting on top of Pico too.


----------



## JimG. (Oct 24, 2013)

adironrider said:


> i hesitate to say don't bother, but don't expect awesomeness either. I find it odd a bunch of die hard skiers here always complain about walking up stairs.



lol +1


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 24, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> How many runs could you possibly want to take on one trail. As long as they're serving up burgers & beers on the lift line things will be fine.



From the K website: "The Dog Sled located at the base of the North Ridge Triple Chair serving  specialty hot dogs, snacks, and beverages *including beer *will be open  daily beginning Friday until we are open for top to bottom skiing and  riding". 

Things will be fine.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 24, 2013)

A free burger or chicken sandwich & soft drink for passholders on Fri in the K-1 lodge.

Also they're saying Great Northern will be open from the peak Sat. so you'll only need to use the stairs one way. Unfortunately that one way is up.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Oct 24, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> edit: Horizon cam shows a dusting on top of Pico too.


Thats the only cam that won't come up for me from both the K link or the Pico link.


----------

